# ASA code



## klp010102 (Dec 16, 2008)

Please help...new to this.

ASA code for OD PPV, lensectomy and insertion of ant chamber IOL


----------



## jdrueppel (Dec 16, 2008)

Vitrectomy ASA 00145
IOL  ASA 00142

Julie D, CPC


----------



## klp010102 (Dec 16, 2008)

thanks!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

